

The best method for developing software: whatever works for you. - sfamiliar
http://blog.flowmingle.com/2009/02/09/the-best-method-for-developing-software-is-whatever-works-for-you
b.vandgrift says do your own thing.  since you're going to do it anyway.
======
trapper
I hope it's not just me, but there should be an equation based on objective
measures about the desired product and the teams quality and experience that
could determine the best development methodology.

Obviously this would require a lot more fundamental research, but I don't see
it as an impossible task. I am continually surprised at the lack of this type
of research in computer science.

------
joe_the_user
I like the gist of this post but I would add that the best method is one that
works for your team and your organization. After, software is generally a team
effort and a large part of modern languages help you make the logic of your
actions clear to those who read your code later

